# Soil test results, how to proceed?



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Got my soil test results, they recommend 70 lbs N, 60 lbs P per acre. NO K,Ca,etc.

I've already hit it with liquid fertilizer: 66N, 18P, 6K (22-6-2).

We've had a bunch of rain in south texas and I've had incredible growth in the fields.

How do I apply the rest of the required P. Should I split it? I know it's gonna have to be granular, and of course another 60-100 or so N for the next cut. I've got bermuda/bahai/bluestem on one field and coastal bermuda on the other. Trying to rid of the bahia but it's persistent.

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I find this handy: http://aesl.ces.uga.edu/soil/fertcalc/

Based on your needs and using Urea (We can't use Ammonium Nitrate anymore because of the Terrorists, sucks because you have to fert before rain) and MAP I get this:


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

I would say try the couny ag extension office .

Where did you get your soil tested ? OSU does not do soil testing. I have to go to Mass , or Penn State.

Just puzzles me why ? But , use to?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very good Bishop.....I did not know that calculator was out there....anyway I pinned it here in this forum.

Regards, Mike


----------

